# Nürnberg - Zabo Trails



## MasterChris (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen...
mein kumpel und ich wollen am sonntag endlich zu den zabotrails checken.
unser problem... null ahnung wo genau das ganze im wald ist  ?!
ausser den eingang zum tiergarten kenn ich mich dort null aus!
wie fahren wir am besten vom eingang des tiergartens weiter um schnell zu den trails zu kommen?? hab nämlich keinen bock ewig mit dem fully durch den wald zu strampeln  
gibts dort dann auch was für "anfänger", weil wir haben unsere freerider erst seit anfang 05 !? 

thx schon mal für die hofentlich hilfreichen antworten


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2005)

die Zabo-Trails sind nicht hinter dem Tiergarten, sondern davor   sprich zwischen Zabo und dem Tiergarten. Das einfachste ist es, sich einen Stadtplan zu schnappen, die Fallrohrstraße zu suchen und in direkter Fortsetzung der Straße in den Wald Richtung Tiergarten reinzufahren. Dann nach 100m ein wenig rechts und schon ist man da. 
Zu der Anfängereignung soll jemand anderes was schreiben, als ich das letzte Mal inm Sommer vorbeigefahren bin hatte alles dasselbe Niveau wie das kleinere Loch am Kavierlein  . Ob sich da groß was getan hat weiß ich nicht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (6. Oktober 2005)

hi stefan... wir kennen uns ja mittlerweile vom adrenalin  
mal schauen, so schwer kann es ja nicht sein die trails zu finden?!

d.h. also, wenn ich vorm tiergarteneingang stehe ist es der wald genau vor meiner nase?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2005)

ich hab mal eine kleine Karte angehängt. 
Rot = Tiergarten
Blau = Zabo Trails

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (7. Oktober 2005)

super ... danke dir!
die karte hat mir auf jeden fall geholfen.

jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen beitrag der mir sagt ob wir als "anfänger" dort richtig sind?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> super ... danke dir!
> die karte hat mir auf jeden fall geholfen.
> 
> jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen beitrag der mir sagt ob wir als "anfänger" dort richtig sind?!



naja, ihr solltet halt nicht die grossen dinge versuchen
aber n bisschen was ist für jeden dabei..... wenn euch 
die dinger zu heftig sind, dann fahrt einfach links am 
tiergartenzaun hoch, dort gibt es jede menge für jeden
geschmeck.... wenn ihr am sonntag fahrt, dann 
braucht ihr nur den 1000 leuten nachfahren....

W


----------



## MasterChris (8. Oktober 2005)

wie soll ich das verstehen???
den 1000leuten nachfahren???
wir sind ziemlich früh dran, um uns nicht von den "profis" zu plamieren


----------



## norman68 (8. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll ich das verstehen???
> den 1000leuten nachfahren???
> wir sind ziemlich früh dran, um uns nicht von den "profis" zu plamieren




Nabend oder Moin

Fahrt ihr da im dunkeln denn wenn es Hell ist (aber selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher denn Nachts machts dort auch Laune) und das Wetter geht noch in Ordnung wird es meist schwer da alleine zu sein.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2005)

naja... war ganz nett am sonntag!
hab mir aber unter den "berühmten" und bekannten Zabo-Trails mehr vorgestellt.
das ganze war mir im wald etwas zu viel verteilt, aber hat schon gepasst.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> naja... war ganz nett am sonntag!
> hab mir aber unter den "berühmten" und bekannten Zabo-Trails mehr vorgestellt.
> das ganze war mir im wald etwas zu viel verteilt, aber hat schon gepasst.


na, dann kann man doch mit sicherheit sagen, dass ihr nicht bei den RICHTIGEN zabotrails wart!! das ganze ist sehr kompakt und besteht aus ca. 20 doubles, n'paar tables und kickern...... ich glaub ihr habt sie nicht wirklich gefunden.... verteilt im wald ist der rest !!!


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2005)

hm?! das ist sehr sehr komisch... wir hatten irgendwann sie schnauze voll von dem rumgesuche im wald. ein paar drop möglichkeiten und ein paar abfahrten die in der nähe, teilweise unter einer stromüberleitung waren. wir sind dann irgendwann an einen platz geblieben, etwas rumgedropt und dann haben wir uns auf dem heimweg gemacht.
selbst die 2 die wir dort getroffen haben sagten uns das es nicht recht viel mehr gibt  
der sagte nur etwas von einen zabopark biergarten, dort sollen doubels sein, er war aber selbst schon ewig nicht mehr dort und wir hatten auch erlichgesagt keinen bock mehr zum rumsuchen. tabels wären genau das was ich gewollt hätte, mit doubels hab ichs noch nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> hm?! das ist sehr sehr komisch... wir hatten irgendwann sie schnauze voll von dem rumgesuche im wald. ein paar drop möglichkeiten und ein paar abfahrten die in der nähe, teilweise unter einer stromüberleitung waren. wir sind dann irgendwann an einen platz geblieben, etwas rumgedropt und dann haben wir uns auf dem heimweg gemacht.
> selbst die 2 die wir dort getroffen haben sagten uns das es nicht recht viel mehr gibt
> der sagte nur etwas von einen zabopark biergarten, dort sollen doubels sein, er war aber selbst schon ewig nicht mehr dort und wir hatten auch erlichgesagt keinen bock mehr zum rumsuchen. tabels wären genau das was ich gewollt hätte, mit doubels hab ichs noch nicht so


bescheid sagen wenn ihr mal wieder hier seid, dann finden wir sie


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bescheid sagen wenn ihr mal wieder hier seid, dann finden wir sie



das ist gut zu wissen  . ich komme auf jeden fall auf dich zurück.
dann kannst du uns das ganze mal zeigen...
aber erwarte von unserem fahrkönnen dann nicht zuviel, wir sind da noch etwas grün um die nase  

ist das denn so schwer zu finden oder haben wir uns nur dumm gestellt. wo waren wir na dann  ständig sind wir unter stromleitungen durchgekommen.
anscheinend hab ich am abend zu vor doch zuviel jacky cola gesoffen  
nächstes mal mach ich mich nüchtern auf die suche


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Oktober 2005)

ich glaub ihr wart schon am buck oben weil die trails sind bei ner straße in dem wald drin.
gruß
bgh
ps bin gerne behilflich das nächste mal.


----------



## MasterChris (11. Oktober 2005)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ihr wart schon am buck oben weil die trails sind bei ner straße in dem wald drin.



die trails und dropmöglichkeiten sind uns da ja nicht entgangen... 
wir wollten aber unbedingt auch mal die doubels, tabels und kicker sehen.
ich dachte es wäre alles "auf einen haufen"?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> die trails und dropmöglichkeiten sind uns da ja nicht entgangen...
> wir wollten aber unbedingt auch mal die doubels, tabels und kicker sehen.
> ich dachte es wäre alles "auf einen haufen"?!



http://home.arcor.de/florianhannich/locations/zabotrails.html
http://mitglied.lycos.de/dirtbiker5/

schau mal hier !! da siehste dass das alles aufnhaufn ist 

die kicker sind allerdings nicht da, sondern woanders


----------



## mows (13. November 2010)

wo sind die kicker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. November 2010)

alter: 2005 ! die kicker hat mittlerweile der wind und die bodenerosion zerstoert


----------



## Freeriderin (19. November 2010)

Hi,

ich bin neu in Nürnberg, gibt´s die Trails noch?


----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2010)

alles noch vorhanden bzw. erweitert und umgebaut.


----------



## mows (21. November 2010)

muss aber teilweise erst widda a weng gerichtet wern ;D


----------



## S P (21. November 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin neu in Nürnberg, gibt´s die Trails noch?



Kommst Samstags 13Uhr zum Haupteingang vom Tiergarten. Da startet immer eine Gruppe vom DAV zu den umliegenden Trails.


----------



## moewe (30. Oktober 2015)

Ebenfalls neu hier in Nbg!
Soweit ich im Netz lesen konnte, gibt es diese trails nach wie vor noch (auch nach Jahrzehnten anscheinend), sind sie noch immer so gut besucht?


----------



## microbat (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja


----------



## EL_Rey (2. November 2015)

bin auch öfter in Nürnberg und würd da gern mal fahren ... ladet den Trail doch einfach mal bei trailforks.com hoch


----------



## microbat (2. November 2015)

nee - bloß net


----------



## EL_Rey (2. November 2015)

wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (2. November 2015)

Weil`s sonst noch nöcher besucht wird,
irgendwann mehr Biker als Tiergartenbesucher dort sind,
sodann sich Geher - Walker - Läufer - Hundeführer - Jäger - Förster belästigt fühlen.
Das übliche Gezeter eben.


----------

